

Faster Fast Fourier Transform - axk
http://kojevnikov.com/faster-fast-fourier-transform.html

======
lutusp
The promise of the title is certainly not redeemed by the article, which
simply compares some established FFT libraries and chooses one the author
likes. Not surprisingly given its reputation, FFTW wins the mini-competition.

